# Great Lehigh Valley Train Meet



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Here's a train show that pops up when I visit Merchant's Square for my birthday. It's the Great Lehigh Valley Train Meet, I went last year. As far as I know you don't need to be a member of a special club to buy stuff, not sure about the vendors though. I remember I got a Royal Blue (Not Comet  ) This year it'll be on September 12 on a Saturday, I hope I can make it.
I also hope on buying that Marklin train set in the flea market area if it's still there on the third year- I mean... No pff there's totally no Marklin there.
Anyways here's the link to the events calendar for the train meet. Merchants Square is around Allentown, and it has a big model train display inside that you might see advertised as the 8th Wonder of the world. It is really cool.
http://merchantssquaremall.com/calendar-of-events/?event_id1=97


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

400E Blue Comet said:


> Here's a train show that pops up when I visit Merchant's Square for my birthday. It's the Great Lehigh Valley Train Meet, I went last year. As far as I know you don't need to be a member of a special club to buy stuff, not sure about the vendors though. I remember I got a Royal Blue (Not Comet  ) This year it'll be on September 12 on a Saturday, I hope I can make it.
> I also hope on buying that Marklin train set in the flea market area if it's still there on the third year- I mean... No pff there's totally no Marklin there.
> Anyways here's the link to the events calendar for the train meet. Merchants Square is around Allentown, and it has a big model train display inside that you might see advertised as the 8th Wonder of the world. It is really cool.
> http://merchantssquaremall.com/calendar-of-events/?event_id1=97



Good luck on the hunt and have an enjoyable day. :smokin:

Under your name, are you sure you listed all the scales you have!?


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

big ed said:


> Good luck on the hunt and have an enjoyable day. :smokin:
> 
> Under your name, are you sure you listed all the scales you have!?


Lol, probably. Just wish T Gauge could be easily bought in the United States :stroke:. I'm sure there will be some good things there, but I'm hoping the Marklin is still at the flea market, the vendor area that isn't part of the train meet. They have a lot of other good shops too and an auction.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

wow, i thought the only train meet near me was the one in Allentown. Does the one coming up in September compare to it? I dont know if you have gotten the chance to go to the Allentown one, but if you have, a comarison would b great. Thanks


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Aminnich said:


> wow, i thought the only train meet near me was the one in Allentown. Does the one coming up in September compare to it? I dont know if you have gotten the chance to go to the Allentown one, but if you have, a comarison would b great. Thanks


It might be the same one as the Allentown one, I think Merchants Square is in Allentown. Is the Allentown one in a mall like place? Because Merchants Square is sort of a mall.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Im thinking of the one at the fairgrounds in Ag hall. This one is not that one. I think the one I go to is in November


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

The one coming up Sep 12th is at Merchants Square Mall and is no where near the enormous size the Allentown Show at Agricultural Hall offers in November. However, it is a decent show nonetheless. Even me as an American Flyer collector find a few items to add. I will be going to both this show and the Allentown First Frost in Ag Hall in November. The Merchants Square Mall just happens to be at a Norfolk-Southern crossing on 12th street in Allentown and quite a few freights rumble through on a daily basis, always fun to watch.

Here is a website link for the Ag Hall Show in November....

http://www.allentowntrainmeet.com/


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

thanks for the info, I think ill make a quick stop at the merchant square train show!!


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> The one coming up Sep 12th is at Merchants Square Mall and is no where near the enormous size the Allentown Show at Agricultural Hall offers in November. However, it is a decent show nonetheless. Even me as an American Flyer collector find a few items to add.


Yep, that's the one. They should have some AF stuff, that's where I got my Royal Blue (Again... Not comet!)
I just wish they'd have T Gauge there already :stroke: :stroke: :stroke:


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

400E Blue Comet said:


> I just wish they'd have T Gauge there already :stroke: :stroke: :stroke:


They were planning to but it fell through the cracks.

Sorry, the devil made me say it.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Here's a link to the shows webpage. About halfway down under Admission is a link to a downloadable dollar off coupon.

http://www.lehighvalleytrainmeet.com/train.html


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

There is a train show in Hamburg the following day (Sep 13) -- here's the link to info...

http://trc.trains.com/events.aspx?page=info&eventid=19746


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

OK, who went besides me? Was it someone on here who asked me in the parking lot where to get some breakfast?

Anyway, I got a decent AF #585 Tool Shed for the Christmas putz. A surprisingly fair amount of Flyer stuff was there.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I went and agree, there was a decent Flyer to be seen. I picked up 3 chrome streamliner coaches that have needs. But the price will allow me to restore them either in custom paint or re-chromed. Also got a really nice 715 flat with armored car and 2 more aluminum 600 series coaches. Nice day. Look forward to Hamburg, PA tomorrow to top off a great weekend.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

I went too and got quite a lot of things. No blue comet though. Strangely enough, I DID see a Crusader but unfortunately it was a whole set so it was too expensive. At the actual train meet part I got an HO Gandy Dancer, an N scale German style train, and a K-Line O Scale GG-1. That last one has mind-blowing quality, it's one of the Semi-scale reproduction things. I was surprised to find it wasn't some noisy rough running train, it's quiet and runs smooth, even on the old track that I have. Someone also gave me an HO self powered truck, I think you can guess what I'm going to make with it.

PS: Did anyone spot the Marklin train set in the flea market part to the left of the entrance? It was hidden under another box but that's been there for 2 or 3 years.

It appears they're going to host another train meet in January. Not sure if I'll come to that one but I hope I can make it.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

They usually do have one in January but I didn't check the dates yet.

There is another show in the same expanded area today (Sunday, Sep 13) in Hamburg, PA. I'm off there right now hoping to find some good American Flyer buys. They usually have a good selection and this show is much better than the one yesterday.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

This link will give all the info for Hamburg, PA Show...

http://trc.trains.com/events.aspx?page=info&eventid=19746


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Also got a really nice 715 flat with armored car and 2 more aluminum 600 series coaches.


Down the ramp and a hard right turn? Was that the one marked "reserved"?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

That was it. That vendor is Mike Rosenberg who has been quite helpful looking for specific items when I ask. His AF stuff is pretty top notch and very clean. But his prices will also reflect that. He will negotiate so don't just walk away until you talk with him first. All in all, he has provided several great additions to my collection.


----------

